# Help pick a handheld GPS



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

I am gonna be in the market soon for a new handheld and would like some suggestions. Needs to be color, SD card compatable, EXTREMELY user friendly as I struggle with electronic items, budget $500.00. What would you suggest and why? Use for hunting and fishing.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=8703


I don't need the color options. I prefer the basic sub 100 dollar Etrex.
Waypoints, go to feature, course and speed are all I use.
But all Garmins are extremely durable and easy to use.


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

But all Garmins are extremely durable and easy to use.[/quote]

HMMM funny I have a garmin 72 now and can't figure it out, as I said I am electronic device handicapped. I will take a look at it though, thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I feel your pain, my vcr still flashes 12:00:00  

http://www8.garmin.com/learningcenter/training/

http://www8.garmin.com/support/userManual.jsp?market=3&subcategory=37&product=010-00309-00


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Brett, thanks, after watching some of them videos, I might be able to use this model
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_102804_250001000_250000000_250001000_250-1-0#prodDescription
seems easy enough, bout like a phone


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

I am also in the market for a new handheld, Has anyone used the DeLorme PN-40? It seem to be a well equiped unit.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

previous post...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1243913599


----------



## slkpsyd (Aug 6, 2009)

I have the pn 40 i think its great for basic functions its easy to learn but for those willing to work a little its got great bells and whistles


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

The wife picked me up a DeLorme PN-40 today. I will break it in and give feedback


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Garmin 60csx, haven't opened the user manual yet.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I picked up a Garmin Colorado 400c fo $250 to back up my Garmin 498 which I may need to send in for repair. It's a nice color unit albeit small.


----------

